# I just snapped a stem



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2007)

What do I do now?  Leave it?  It's still attached, just dangling down instead of pointing straight up.

If I cut it off, I'll lose aboyt 11 inches of growth.  

What should I do?

Thanks.


----------



## Draston (Jul 3, 2007)

point it back up like it wasn't broke and take a piece of tape and wrap it around the broke part until it supports itself. If the crack isn't to crazy bad it will repair itself in 2 to 3 days.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 3, 2007)

Or you could take 2 pieces of tape, one on each size of the break. As it heals and grows the tape will just fall off this way.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Whew....gonna go do that right this minute.  Thanks!


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 3, 2007)

another thing you could do, is use a couple sticks from the ground, or heck even popsicle sticks, on either side.. kinda like a splint of sorts  then use your tape.. this will make the repair considerably more ridgid.. weed plants are pretty freakin hearty and will take a certain amount of abuse.. the biggest one i have, i was being silly and messin with it, and it cracked right down the center of the main stem, where the first big V is where the initial two branches from the first pinch come out.. the crack was damn near an inch long.. looked bad bad i was depressed  but, i linked some tie tags together and wrapped it around those two main branches to tighten it up so the crack touched.. and three days later removed the tie tag, and its holding on its own, and since then the single main stem has gotten lots fatter.. just another example of how resiliant weed is.. the splint sounds good on paper, dunno how it'd actuallly work for you but, just a thought  good luck ms. smokin


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I guess I will be able to tell in a few days if my repair job was successful.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 4, 2007)

oh mommy mommy mommy hehe  ....


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i send bend the plant.. not break it lol


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Should be fine, mom. It will repair itself in due time.


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah last year the wind blew over 1 of my plants and broke a stem so I made a splint with a light piece of balsa wood and tied it round the stem with cotton string and that helped it to repair its self in a matter of a week or so


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 4, 2007)

using tape just dont seem right , i mean i can understand proping it up or together with something but "sticky tape" .... that makes me think & i dont like to think ...haha j/k


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 4, 2007)

well tape applied directly to the plant is gonna be a ***** to take off if its wrapped around the plant itself =/ with a splint or something, the tape is stuck to the sticks rather than the stem of the plant, making for easy removal


----------



## EYEDOC (Jul 4, 2007)

when i snapped a stem of my plant by accident i tied a chinese chop stick to straighten it and it worked just fine!


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah 420 thats what i ment , bout diectly to it , what i didnt get


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 4, 2007)

sometimes broken pot plants are a good thing.. ive had a couple break from just the sheer weight of all the branches, when a good wind gets to it.. snaaaap..   a good problem to have... kinda


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

420check420 said:
			
		

> sometimes broken pot plants are a good thing.. ive had a couple break from just the sheer weight of all the branches, when a good wind gets to it.. snaaaap..   a good problem to have... kinda



My buddy had a HUGE plant last year that he had to harvest early for that very reason. The buds were huge and we had a huge down poor for several hours and it broke down all the limbs. I think he got like 10 OZ dry out of that one plant.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 4, 2007)

yup.. sometimes they get heaaaaaavy  it sucks having to harvest early.. but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do... i wish i could get my pics on here to show how good one of my breaks healed up.. i cant get my pics small enough to upload  i resized em with paint.. and theyre still like 1.7mb.. oh well..


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, 1.7mb? that's pretty big for a picture file. And yeah that's a good harvest from one plant. 10 oz dry. hmm, well i stick wooden dowels in the ground next to my plant once they start to fill in with buds. That way the buds don't weigh them down with the wind and break. Just take a piece of old shirt and rip it to small shreds, stick int he stick and tie the stem (carefully and not tight) to the dowel.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

I use a program called Irfanview to resize and crop photos. You can find it on Download.com. Paint doesn't really resize. It will just cram the picture and distort it. 

What I usually use if I break a stem on a plant are those bamboo skewers used for shish kabobs. I put 1 of those on each side of the stem and twist some gardeners wire around them. Gardeners wire is just like a roll of bread twist ties that you cut off at the length that you need. It's pretty handy.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 4, 2007)

imma grab that now.. thanks  and yes the tie tag material is awesome.. it usually comes on a good sized spool with a built in cutter.. its good stuff


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

420check420 said:
			
		

> imma grab that now.. thanks  and yes the tie tag material is awesome.. it usually comes on a good sized spool with a built in cutter.. its good stuff



Yep, thats the same stuff I got.


----------

